# Baling Twine - Reminder/Warning



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

All,

With the changing seasons, I've been feeding in the dark more and more lately and somehow, baling twine slipped by me and made it to the girl's hay rack last week. 

My one girl had loose poop, which she had before, and I had some generic Pepcid on hand. I gave her half of a tablet, which she ate like candy - I did rub animal crackers on it to help! She was still eating hay and acting normal other than loose poop. 

I think I had to go in and out a couple times till I noticed the twine outside and thought, oh no! I think she was the one that ate it, not sure how far down it went till it thankfully came back up. 

Within an hour or so, her poop was getting back to normal and she was still acting like her normal self, eating hay and even playing a bit. 

I think I dodged a bullet on that one, just wanted to remind everyone to keep an eye out for twine. I usually wear a headlamp when it's dusk/dark and I normally take the twine out when I open a new bale. But one of those failed and I'd hate to see anyone else go through that worry if this picture could serve as a warning/reminder.

Kelly


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My husband has a bad habit of hanging the twine up on a nearby fence post. One morning I went out and noticed something strange about how one of my girls was standing. She'd caught her head and neck in the hung loops of twine so she could not move away. Fortunately, she was 
1. High enough on the social scale that no one decided to ram her when she was helpless. And 
2. Not of a nervous, silly temperament that would panic at being caught for hours. She waited for help.

Yes. Get rid of your baling twine. One way, or Another, It's gonna get'cha, It's gonna get'cha, get'cha, get'cha!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ive caught a couple of strings in the manger, but luckily the goats have never eaten it ( knock on wood)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh gosh I use hay strings like duct tape and haven’t had one chew on them. I wonder if it was because it was actually in the hay? Then again I think every goat has their special little thing since I have a doe that will shred and try and eat tarps. No one else just her and it’s like a bad obsession


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oy... Guess we've dodged the bullet on that one (so far). Glad your girl coughed up the goods!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mine don't eat the loose twine, just the twine I use to hold things together. I try to keep all loose twine hanging on a wall away from the pens where they live. Occasionally one will get by us and I will find it on the ground, with someones' hoof dragging it around. They do love to chew the twine when I use it to hold things together. Brats.


----------

